# feeding pregnant does



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

hey guys,

was just wondering what u food and treats u give to ur does whilst theyre pregnant and whilst theyre feeding their bubbas to keep their strength up.

ive been sprinkling lactol on their normal food, theyve had millions of mealworms and have vitamins in their waterbottles.

is there anything else i could give them to fatten them up a bit again  x


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Sounds good. If you're talking small scale then cooked egg and chicken are good, also curly kale if they will eat it. You can also make porridge with lactol. I will be honest though and say that if you're doing things large scale unfortunately this is not possible and the Lactol (or bread/'milk') will be fine.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

ahh ive never tried them with kale - we have some in our garden so ill try them with tthat 2mrw.
will also give chicken a go, not too keen on using egg as ive found that mine dont like it very much and it just contaminated everything in the rub that it touches.

thanks tho cait  x


----------



## tinyfish (Apr 19, 2009)

My mice love to chew the bigger chicken bones (from cooked chicken, not raw) and they eat all of the soft ends and all the marrow they can get at, that should give them lots of calcium and iron. Seeing mouse toothmarks on bones I find in the fields gave me the idea to try and it has proved very popular.


----------

